# How good is the opa2604?



## Zanth

I have the stock opa2604's in my cd player now. I've been reading more and more that folks are actually modding UP to them. I have on had 4 ad8066's that I was going to have installed and was considering the opa627's. Perhaps I don't really need to roll the opamps? Too bad it is not as easy are rolling tubes...


----------



## BPRJam

I really like the 2604. I've only used it in a MINT, but I liked it substantially better than the 2132 and almost as much as the AD8620. I used to have a comparison written up between the 2132 and 2604, but I don't know where it is anymore. I'll try to dig it up sometime soon. Basically, my recollection is that the 2604 kept the characteristic Burr Brown sound, but the soundstage seemed wider and the clarity was higher than the 2132. (But I always thought the 2132 sounded muddy.)

 Behind the 2228, the 2604 is my favorite BB opamp that I have heard (I have yet to hear the 627). The 2227 and 2228 are pretty laid back, like most opa's, but they are revealing and agressive like the 8620. Basically, the 2228, to me at least, is the perfect blend between the BB sound and the AD sound.

 So, to answer your question, you can't get much better than the 2604, IMO.

 BPRJam


----------



## KTpG

I always considered the OPA2604 to be a cheap opamp... so I went with "better" OPA2132, OPA2228, OPA627, OPA637, etc. Out of curiosity, I ordered an OPA2604 as a spare chip along with several other "usual" opamps. I threw it in one of my old buffered amps and was really quite surprised by the sound. To be quite honest, I prefer it to the other opamps I listened to previously, except maybe the OPA627/637... but they cost SOOO much more that it really doesn't matter. Out of curiosity, you might try opamp rolling to see if another one fits your liking better. I suppose I might need to try out the OPA2132 again to see if maybe it wasn't just a fluke that I hadn't listened to headphones in a while and thought the 2604 was amazing because of that. At any rate, the 2604 is a pretty solid little amp, though. I like it... and will probably use it more often in the future.

 One note... Tangent has some notes on opamps on his site.. and I think one of his comments about the 2604 was that it needs a little higher voltage than 2132, etc. to sound just right... not sure, though. I am running on +/-9V right now with good results.


----------



## xtreme4099

i personally like the LT1022 and LT1028 for my amp, im using the ad8620 on my toshiba dvd player instead of the opa2604, its just a more accurate sounding opamp for my source.


----------



## Zanth

Thanks for the input guys. Since I have the ad8066s on hand and it is a plug n' play thing...I'll give it a whirl.


----------

